# Shawn Ray



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2011)

His physique was just awesome!


----------



## murf23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its definetly a shame he dont have 1 Olympia title . Although it probaly would have came at the expense of Dorian . I do feel bad that he dont have one. I feel it would have justified his career and he earned it .  Shawn wish ya had one buddy


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 9, 2011)

agreed

he should have one


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

Was just watching a video of his 1990 Mr. Olympia posing routine. Amazing.





YouTube Video










He placed third behind runner-up Labrada and that year's Mr. Olympia, Lee Haney. That was the same year he received a DQ at the second Arnold Classic event. Was at that event. 

Was his best shot at the O in '96?





YouTube Video















Looking forward to his film, "The Evolution of Bodybuilding".





YouTube Video


----------



## murf23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its just so hard to put an Olympia crown on a guy that weighs 202 lbs


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Its just so hard to put an Olympia crown on a guy that weighs 202 lbs



Tell that to Frank Zane.






For that matter, tell it to Franco Columbu...






Chris Dickerson... 






And the original Mr. Olympia, Larry Scott!






How much did Bannout weigh?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot to say in my post that In Shawn Rays day they would not have giving to a guy weighin 202. A long time ago I could be MR. O ...If that were not true then Shawn along with Flex would have at least 1 . Im not trying to take anything from these 2 great body builders . But most definetly in Shawns case with out a doubt it was his weight that kept the trophy out of his hands . Not that I agree with that way of thinking but its the truth. Shawn Ray in his prime at lets say 236 or so is a lock for the win


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

murf23 said:


> say 236 or so is a lock for the win



Disagree. Adding more weight to Ray would not have improved his physique. I'm glad he stuck to his physique at its finest rather than playing that popular size game.

Don't believe it improved Ronnie or Dorian. In fact, it ended Dorian's career with the increasing number of muscle tears he suffered.

Haney kept his classic lines and looked sensational from the beginning of his career to the day he chose to retire.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 9, 2011)

the thing is now days no one wants to see perfect lines and symmetry. Thats a shame. All ppl want to see are mass monsters like Cutler and Warren. I can deff appreciate someone like Ray, or  or Labrada who were runner ups. Its the age of the mass monster it was all ushered in by Dorian.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 9, 2011)

Ray was incredible


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 9, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> the thing is now days no one wants to see perfect lines and symmetry. Thats a shame. All ppl want to see are mass monsters like Cutler and Warren. I can deff appreciate someone like Ray, or  or Labrada who were runner ups. Its the age of the mass monster it was all ushered in by Dorian.



I'm afraid those days in bodybuilding are long gone.


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

they look great until they stand next to someone bigger and the natural reaction is to look at the bigger man.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 10, 2011)

gymrat is very correct. people do not care about those type physiques anymore, are they very appealing, absolutley and not many people in this world can even come close to acheiving that look. however people want to see the guys who are most doped up, walking on stage at 260+.

when i tell you top bodybuilders use tons and tons of recreational drugs aswell as aas. i do not lie. look at ronnie coleman in evolution of bodybuilding trailer, he is high as a kite. he is very drugged up


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2011)

You dont see too many top 3 Mr. Olympians that weight less than 200lbs...Did they even have to get on the sauce to do that?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 10, 2011)

course they used sauce for that, you use sauce and dont even come close to that look


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> course they used sauce for that, you use sauce and dont even come close to that look



Who says I use gear? Not currently but I've had 212lbs of LBM about 5 years ago, and even now as out of shape as I am I still have around 190lbs of LBM....So to be 202 doesn't seem beyond reach for me naturally. Maybe it is for most people?

The only difference would be his 202 would look larger because I'm 5'10" and I dont have the same frame so the muscle wouldn't look as dramatic as Shawn Ray.

I'm not claiming to be better...I'm just saying 202lbs of LBM isn't that impressive for someone all juiced up. His body distributes that muscle very well and it looks great....he is just not that big.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bro when bulking or off season Ray was prolly close to 240. He was 202 bone dry. Big difference


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 11, 2011)

he is only 5'7'', and at 210 you would look a lot lighter than he would, he has thick dense muscle, he looks very big


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 11, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> course they used sauce for that, you use sauce and dont even come close to that look



Well he certainly dont drop 42lbs of muscle to get dry. I weigh 265 right now..if I leaned out to 210lbs its not like I lost 55lbs of muscle to get ready for a show.


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 11, 2011)

shawn looks like a kid next to dorian. I would have had him in 5th in 96.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

Lee Haney was winning at that time right?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 11, 2011)

Honestly Nasser shoulda placed 2nd that year . He wasnt around to long wonder what happend to him


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 12, 2011)

It's all became the "bigger is always better" game now which is sad.  The smaller guys, if you can call them that, like Dexter who actually have some shape and flow are getting overlooked.  On their own they look amazing but next to the big guys like Jay, Kai and Branch they look small.


----------

